# Problème tache rouge dans les noirs



## rabbitsmoker (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Petit nouveau dans le monde mac, j'ai récemment acquéris un macbookpro 15 pouces écran mat, le premier modèle avec juste la 9400.

Seulement, je viens de constater un très léger problème, mais au prix du mac, s'il s'agit d'un défaut, je ne tiens pas à laisser passer ça!

Il s'agit en fait d'une légère tâche rouge, située à un endroit précis sur l'écran, et qui n'apparait que lorsque sur cette zone, l'image ou la video est noire. Par exemple, lorsque j'affiche une photo, et que je la déplace sur l'écran, les zones noires de cette dernière mettent en évidence cette fameuse tâche rougeatre toujours située au même endroit.

Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair, d'autant que je ne peux pas joindre d'image pour illustrer étant donné que cette tache ne se voit que sur mon écran...

Bug de carte graphique? Ecran? en tout cas, c'est embêtant. D'autant que je suis en voyage sur l'île de la réunion, et je ne sais pas trop comment je vais faire pour le faire réparer si besoin est...

Merci pour votre aide éventuelle.

Amicalement 

Bastien


----------



## Flo73 (6 Mars 2010)

Salut

Déjà, je pense que tu pourrai appelé le SAV, on sait pas des fois que...

Et puis cette tache se situe où sur l' écran ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

La solution serait de connecter l'ordi à un autre écran pour vérifier si la tache y apparaît également. Si c'est le cas, on peut incriminer la carte graphique. Dans le cas contraire, c'est l'écran. Il doit bien y avoir des magasins d'informatique à la Réunion...


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour





rabbitsmoker a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair, d'autant que je ne peux pas joindre d'image pour illustrer étant donné que cette tache ne se voit que sur mon écran...


Une photo de l'écran prise avec un APN aurait fait l'affaire.

En comparant cette tache sous différents éclairages extérieurs (noir complet et éclairage localisé avec une lampe de poche), tu pourrais déjà vérifier si la cause de cette coloration est extérieure à l'écran (présence de poussière entre le LCD et le verre de protection, notamment).

Avec la proposition de Cratès, ça permettrait déjà de bien cerner le problème.


----------



## rabbitsmoker (8 Mars 2010)

Merci bien pour vos réponses. Je viens de trouver une boutique apple store sur st pierre, du coup, je vais y faire un saut dès que possible.

Je vous tiendrais informé de ce qu'il me dira...


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mars 2010)

Chez moi l'image que tu as posté est rouge, je ne vois donc pas le soucis.


----------



## Sangojan (9 Mai 2010)

et paf, je up le topic!


j'ai également le même problème! une trace rouge d'environ 4-5cm de long et qui apparait lors de noir ou de gris! qu'as tu fais finalement avec ton mac???


----------



## rabbitsmoker (19 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Désolé de ne pas avoir donné de nouvelles, mais...il n'y en a pas...A la réunion, apple store était bloqué dans ses commandes à cause du volcan empêchant les avions de décoller (c'est ce qu'ils mont dit). 
Du coup, travaillant mes photos dessus, je ne peux me permettre d'attendre 1 mois...
Je vais l'emmener la semaine prochaine.

Par ailleurs, mon macbook depuis grince sur le dessous, du coup il grince des que je clique sur le pad, et ajouté à cela, il me file régulièrement des châtaignes...

Décidément, je suis un peu mitigé avec mon passage à mac, solidité et fiabilité ne sont peu être plus vraiment aussi véridiques qu'à l'époque. (je me permet de dire ça car mon cousin en a commandé un 1 mois auparavant, et il a déja fait un tour au SAV pour changer le clavier qui déconnait au bout de quelques semaines...)


----------



## rabbitsmoker (9 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Alors, voici enfin quelques nouvelles...

Je passe dans un premier temps à lapple stor qui me le diagnostique tout de suite et me dit que c'est bon, qu'il est pris en charge...

5 jours après, on me rappel me disant de repasser pour réaliser de nouveaux tests...Là, il me le garde une heure parcequ'il essaie apparemment d'obtenir au moyen d'un logiciel un code d'erreur relatant le problème qu'il doit envoyer à apple pour faire marcher la garantie. Le soucis c'est qu'apparemment il ne parvient pas à obtenir ce fameux code d'erreur et donc il a du prendre la tache en photo et envoyé les clichés à apple pour voir ce qu'ils disent...

Donc en résumé, mystère pour le moment, est ce que ce sera pris en charge par la garantie ou non, je ne le saurai que lorqu'ils auront bien voulu répondre...


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2010)

rabbitsmoker a dit:


> _Par ailleurs, mon macbook_ (...) _me file régulièrement des châtaignes..._


Est-ce que ton Mac est relié à une prise terre ? Si tel n'est pas le cas ce pourrait être l'explication du coup de "châtaignes"


----------



## rabbitsmoker (10 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai lu les postes concernant les coups de chataignes et évidemment, c'était à cause de la terre (dsl, j'ai oublié de préciser que j'avais réglé ce problème...)


----------



## klems (27 Juillet 2010)

Salut! et comment ça s'est terminé? pris en charge par la garantie?

Je vis au Pérou, j'ai pas de prise de terre par ici et mon écran présente au moins deux lignes rouges de 5cm dans les noirs comme toi...

Quelqu'un a une idée de ce que je pourrais faire pour limiter le phénomène et si est ce que je peux le faire prendre en charge par la garantie quand je passerai en France en fin d'année?
:mouais:


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2010)

Peut être regarder du côté des *ASI*


----------



## klems (31 Juillet 2010)

Salut!
J'ai justement acheté ce qu'ils appellent un régulateur de courant par ici, ils utilisent ça en général avec les ordis.

J'espère que ça solutionnera une partie du problème. Sinon, quelqu'un sait pour la garantie??


----------



## rabbitsmoker (8 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, et désolé de ne répondre que maintenant, mais ma vie ne me permet pas un accès facile à internet 

Alors, pour les nouvelles, je vais vous en donner...GROS COUP DE GUEULE A L' ENCONTRE D'APPLE !!! Je suis désolé de dire ça ici, mais ce serai de la mauvaise fois que de dire que je suis satisfait du matos apple, et vraiment, j'ai le boules pour le moment d'avoir fait le pas pc - mac... je m'explique :

On m'a changé l'écran donc suite au problème d'origine de tache rouge, pris en garantie donc tout va bien. Je rentre chez moi, content, et au bout de quelques jours d'utilisation, paf, une énorme barre noire au milieu de l'écran...SUPER! Cette barre apparait et disparait de temps en temps, ce qui est bizarre mais bon, retour SAV...Bien entendu, une fois au sav, la barre n'était plus présente, mais j'avais pris photos et vidéo pour prouver ma bonne foi. 
Du coup, prise en charge, seulement, ils ne trouvent rien, ils me le rende et bien entendu, la barre reviens au bouts de quelques jours. Du coup, retour à l'atelier avec coup de gueule pour leur dire qu'ils doivent se réveiller, d'autant que je suis à quelques jours de la fin de ma garantie...
Sans surprise, ils ne trouvent rien, me disent de le récupérer. Je refuse et donc, étant donné que c'était la veille de la fin de garantie, que je savais que le problème était toujours présent, j'ai été OBLIGE de prendre un apple care a 350euros, les boules !!! Dégouté, je repars avec mon ordi en attendant que la bande noire se manifeste à nouveau pour qu'ils se bougent chez apple et qu'ils me rechangent au moins l'écran.... Enfin, le moment tant attendu arrive, et la bande noire reste à l'écran, me permettant de l'amener à un autre SAV, pour le réparer...

2eme changement d'écran....en a peine un an...Bravo !

Mais ce n'est pas tout, j'avais des difficultés à lire certains CD, pourtant officiels et achetés neufs...le lecteur faisait des claque/claque assez inquiétant...Résultat, lecteur optique défaillant, changement

Et ce n'est encore pas tout, mes ports usb ne lisaient pas certains périphériques, et...devinez...diagnostiqué défaillant, changement carte mère....

Je récapitule, machine de un an achetée neuve, très bien entretenu, (c'est stipulé sur mes papiers de prise en charge SAV) avec : 
Un changement de carte mère
Un changement de lecteur optique
Deux changements d'écran

et j'ai même des grincement assez gênant (c'est pas la mort, mais quand même) en dessous de l'ordinateur, sur la plaque du bas...due à une usure prématurée....

Alors, je peux vous dire, que j'ai appelé apple care pour demander un chagement de machine, parceque 4 changements de cette ampleur en à peine un an, c'est pas normal, mais RIEN A FAIRE, ils ne veulent rien entendre, même pas un geste commercial....Vraiment BRAVO APPLE, moi qui me faisait une joie de passer chez eux, je n'en suis que déçu aujourdhui, et je me désole à m'observer aujourdhui perdre autant dénergie à batailler avec une firme à qui j'ai donné 2000euros, ce qui est énorme au vu de mes revenus, espérant naïvement accéder à une tranquillité pour des années avec du matos fiable...Je me suis apparemment trompé d'adresse...

En bref, je me demande comment faire pression pour faire changer ma machine afin d'en avoir une neuve, voir au moins avoir une petite compensation et un petit geste commercial pour un client qui aujourdhui regrette amèrement son achat....

Merci de m'avoir lu.


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Mai 2011)

Si ça peut te consoler, dis-toi que ces problèmes ne sont pas particuliers à Apple, mais sont le lot de tous les appareils électroniques vendus aujourd'hui sur la planète.

Les Mac sont fabriqués avec des composants standards, ou spécifiques mais fabriqués selon de process standards, dont la qualité est globalement très acceptable. Le taux de panne est très faible, sans toutefois être nul.

En effet, il est _inévitable_ que sur l'ensemble de la production des composants, certains présentent des défaillances avant que la période considérée comme leur durée de vie normale ne se soit écoulée.

Compte tenu de ton accumulation d'ennuis et par ailleurs du nombre élevé d'utilisateurs qui n'ont jamais eu de problème, je dirais simplement que *tu n'as pas eu de chance*.


Si tu as choisi Apple parce que tu pensais que la qualité du matériel était _parfaite_, alors tu t'es trompé.

Les matériels de qualité exceptionnelle, ce n'est pas dans le commerce qu'on les trouve, mais dans les applications aériennes ou spatiales par exemple. Si ton Mac était construit selon ces normes, il aurait coûté probablement cent fois plus cher... et le risque qu'il puisse tomber en panne n'aurait pas été nul pour autant.

Le matériel totalement fiable et la tranquillité absolue, c'est de l'utopie. Tout ce qu'on peut espérer, c'est de ne pas tomber sur un mauvais numéro.

Par ailleurs, puisqu'on parle ici d'ordinateurs portables, il faut rappeler que le fait de _prendre soin_ de son appareil joue beaucoup sur sa durée de vie et sur les pannes qui peuvent survenir. Quand je vois la façon dont certains maltraitent leur Mac, je me demande comment ils font pour ne pas l'envoyer plus souvent en réparation.


En ce qui me concerne, le matériel Apple ne m'a pas déçu, et mon expérience et celle de mon entourage m'indiquent qu'il est globalement un peu au-dessus du lot quand on le compare aux constructeurs présents actuellement sur le marché.

Quant au SAV et aux termes de la garantie constructeur, s'ils sont éminemment critiquables du point de vue du client, il ne sont malheureusement pas exceptionnels. Comme il s'agit d'une vente et pas d'une location, il ne faut pas t'attendre par exemple à ce qu'on te change toute la machine parce qu'un composant a lâché et qu'un autre est usé.


Posséder un Mac présente des avantages (je ne vais pas refaire la liste), mais cela suppose en contrepartie d'en assumer les conséquences, lesquelles ne sont pas spécifiques à Apple.


_PS: je vois dans ta configuration qu'il est seulement indiqué « Windows XP ». C'est une erreur ou un oubli de ta part ?_


----------

